# Soundprobleme in WoW- baldige 64 Bit Version bringt Verbesserung?



## Mickymaus312 (23. Januar 2012)

Alle Treiber sind bei mir auf dem neuesten Stand, trotzdem habe ich bei der Einstellung "soundqualität hoch" ein leichtes rauschen/knistern im Hintergrund.
Diese Störung verschwindet wenn ich es auf mittel stelle.

Lustigerweise hatte ich das Problem vor ein paar Monaten nicht.
Und das ganze wird noch lustiger: davor verwendete ich ein USB Headset von Sennheiser, das Anfangs bei "Soundqualität hoch" ebenfalls keine Probleme hatte, dann aber nach paar Monaten schon.
Das Problem lies sich beheben indem ich auf mittel stellte, und nach 2 oder 3 Monaten war das ganze Headset bei jeder Anwendung mit so einem coolen Rauschen belegt, also komplett kaputt.
Ich hab mir dann die unten genannte Soundkarte in den PC eingebaut.

Passiert hier jz genau das gleiche?

Soundkarte: X-Fi Xtreme Audio
Betriebssystem: Windows 7

Interessant ist, dass dieses Problem nur bei WoW auftritt, bei allen andern Spielen, also SWTOR oder Arkham City tritt das nicht auf.

Ändert die baldige 64- Bit Version von WoW da vielleicht etwas?


----------



## Sn0w1 (23. Januar 2012)

Japp laut eines kleinen geheimen Tipps eines netten freundlichen GM's gibts mit der 64-bit Version von WoW auch ein nicht offiziell erwähntes Sound-Update, da sich viele dadurch gestört fühlen, also von daher einfach mal ne Zeit auf Mittel spielen bis die 64-Bit da ist  Ach und.. wer zockt denn heute noch mit Sound?!


----------



## Mickymaus312 (23. Januar 2012)

klingt super!!
Also es sollte dann weniger Probleme geben? Weil der Soundteiber läuft auf Windows 7 64- Bit und wow nur auf 32 Bit... Kenn mich da zwar nicht aus aber kann das zu Problemen führen? Weiss das jemand? Also das würde mich brennend interessieren. 

Hoffe das stimmt :/ wenn ich mich nach einem anstrengenden Arbeitstag manchmal mit einem pc Spiel entspanne für ein paar Stunden, dann ist für mich der Sound genauso wichtig wie die Grafik


----------



## Sn0w1 (24. Januar 2012)

Ok mir ist der Sound nicht ganz so wichtig  Aber ja das ganze wird dann logischerweise funktionieren  Ausserdem.. Ist der Unterschied da so gravierend?^^

Greetz
Sn0w1


----------

